# IBS100 program part 5



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

So,I persevered with the sessions and am now at no 5 .I have a big problem now as session 5 refers constantly to feeling satisied and pleased with the changes that have happened.I can't say I have had great improvements.So I lie there listening but feeling like the CD voice is not talking to ME but to other people who have really felt benefits.This being so,it's hard for me to continue listening to session 5 day after day as i don't really agree with what's being said.What should i do????Tracey


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Tracey,Firstly, do get support via the healthyaudio contact page.I can understand your frustration, as I too needed 3 complete rounds before I saw any improvements. You say you have not had great improvements - perhaps you have had none, and perhaps you have had a tiny, small bit of progress, even so small as to not be noticed much, but maybe a bit better than before. If so, then do not give up. We have had some folks who have felt better a few months beyond completion, others who, like myself, have done the program over a time or two and then felt better. And there are those that this method is not the way forward, just as with diets, meds, etc. not everything works for everybody.But I would not give up just yet.Put the program to the side once you have completed it, and give yourself a rest for awhile. Then, consider repeating the program if you feel that you have had some changes - as I said, small as they may be - even just feeling a bit calmer, more relaxed, perhaps IBS symptoms may not be quite as often or as severe - any small change shows that there may be some movement to feeling better - and that is an indication that things could move forward for you later.This is a support bulletin board, but you know you have support with the program as I mentioned above. Take a look at the links below for info as well, if needed.If you need further support, let me know and I can email you as Michael's patient support associate - always happy to help... I know how you feel - I was there too! Hope this helped... take care.


----------



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi Tracey,Firstly, do get support via the healthyaudio contact page.I can understand your frustration, as I too needed 3 complete rounds before I saw any improvements. You say you have not had great improvements - perhaps you have had none, and perhaps you have had a tiny, small bit of progress, even so small as to not be noticed much, but maybe a bit better than before. If so, then do not give up. We have had some folks who have felt better a few months beyond completion, others who, like myself, have done the program over a time or two and then felt better. And there are those that this method is not the way forward, just as with diets, meds, etc. not everything works for everybody.But I would not give up just yet.Put the program to the side once you have completed it, and give yourself a rest for awhile. Then, consider repeating the program if you feel that you have had some changes - as I said, small as they may be - even just feeling a bit calmer, more relaxed, perhaps IBS symptoms may not be quite as often or as severe - any small change shows that there may be some movement to feeling better - and that is an indication that things could move forward for you later.This is a support bulletin board, but you know you have support with the program as I mentioned above. Take a look at the links below for info as well, if needed.If you need further support, let me know and I can email you as Michael's patient support associate - always happy to help... I know how you feel - I was there too! Hope this helped... take care.


Hi,Thank you very much for that.But...what is the page to which you refer?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here is the contact page - scroll down for the submission form:www.healthyaudio.com/content/contact_ushttp://www.healthyaudio.com/content/contact_usAll the best to you...


----------

